# Flavor Flav



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I named the turtle Flavor Flav, but we just call him Flav.
Anyhoo, I came across this little guy in the middle of the gravel
road while walking, he isn't any bigger than a 50 cent piece. 
He is a red ear slider. So I took him home and he is doing fine
and eating in his aquarium. He is just a htachling right now, but
he will get big!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Yes, I named the turtle Flavor Flav, but we just call him Flav.
> Anyhoo, I came across this little guy in the middle of the gravel
> road while walking, he isn't any bigger than a 50 cent piece.
> He is a red ear slider. So I took him home and he is doing fine
> ...


LMAO at the name !!! what made you come up with that ? was he wearing a huge clock around his neck when you found him LMAO 

he is cute !


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Flavor Flav seriously reminds me of a turtle, lol. I told
one of my irl friends what I named the turtle and he said
"Well he must be very black!" LMAO! XD


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Flavor Flav seriously reminds me of a turtle, lol. I told
> one of my irl friends what I named the turtle and he said
> "Well he must be very black!" LMAO! XD


LMAO !!!!!! yes flav does look like some kind of animal a turtle does seem to fit hahahaha


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> LMAO !!!!!! yes flav does look like some kind of animal a turtle does seem to fit hahahaha


Flavor Flav is responsible for more homeless black men than hurricane
Katrina...how many kids does he have again??? LMAO, I got that off
the roast of flav, lol.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Flavor Flav is responsible for more homeless black men than hurricane
> Katrina...how many kids does he have again??? LMAO, I got that off
> the roast of flav, lol.


I watched that and I was dying of laughter they roasted him so badly !


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL Your turt is waaayyyy cuter than Flav... thankgod for that. Are you going to go out and collect a bunch of girls and see who he likes for a mate? ROFL, now you need a New York!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> LoL Your turt is waaayyyy cuter than Flav... thankgod for that. Are you going to go out and collect a bunch of girls and see who he likes for a mate? ROFL, now you need a New York!!!


Oh no I don't need a New York turtle, she'd try to be the H.B.I.C (head b**** in charge) of the tank, LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Rofl... I THINK I need to convince hubby we need a turtle for out soon to be emtpy 20 gal tank. We'll name ours New York  so she can be n charge of her own little fanatsy land here in FLA and Flav can reside up there with you


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Rofl... I THINK I need to convince hubby we need a turtle for out soon to be emtpy 20 gal tank. We'll name ours New York  so she can be n charge of her own little fanatsy land here in FLA and Flav can reside up there with you


LMAO sounds like a plan! XD


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG, thats sooo funny and I love the name!!!! Thank god he's better looking then flav!


----------

